# As an Officer, what should my priority be?



## Blake Bowden (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's what my Lodge has to work with:

We have more Brothers in their 80's and 90's than 20's, 30's, 40's and 50's combined.

We cannot confer our own degrees. We rely on a district degree team.

Up until recently, we have never implemented the A.L.L. or L.I.F.E. program.

We have a handful of younger Brothers who attend practice every other week to learn the work, but nobody shows up to teach us.

Up until recently, we had no "fun" activities for our Lodge members. We've been in the business of pancake breakfasts and fundraisers. Not practicing the Craft or hosting "fun" events.

We have a VERY VERY VERY limited amount of Brothers who could dedicate themselves to learn the work.

I've been on more ass than a pair of levis and I've come to realize we have what we have. Pushing old timers or uninterested "new" guys is futile.

We need to practice the Craft, but I cannot expect a DI or someone who knows their stuff to come to our Lodge if 3 people show up. It's not fair to them.

SO, here's our dillema

Should we push practice, rituals, degrees, etc.

or

Should we focus on hosting events for our own members. I won't spill the details, but Gonzales is one of the most finicially sound Lodges around. Money is NOT an issue. 

Personally I feel that we need to host events that cater to our members. Who wants to be part of a Brotherhood that only offers fundraiser signup sheets, meals once a month and a bill paying ceremony? To me the bond and brotherly love should trump degree work. I think we (my Lodge) should stabilize what we have and make Brothers WANT to be involved, then push work on them. Thoughts and advice are greatly appreciated.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 4, 2009)

Good question.


----------



## dhouseholder (Oct 4, 2009)

Maybe you should bring it up to the Craft at the next stated. You have quite the dilemma


----------



## Sirius (Oct 4, 2009)

Blake, I think your thinking in the right direction. Do events, but with a Masonic theme or lesson. I notice you're always researching and writing here on the boards. Why not put those together and write some educational papers for your Lodge. Masons tend to enjoy going to Lodge and learning more about Masonry. You do it often enough and you could see your attendance go up.


----------



## LRG (Oct 4, 2009)

If its the lodges desire, than one or two brothers must put the burden on themselves. They will have to attend local degrees, workshops,forums and etc..
They should meet with a DI at his location and study. The DI will be more than glad to teach the work but i don't think that it is his duty-DI- to make the drive.
Your looking at a lot of time and dedication but you will be the saving light of your lodge.
On another note you could as well handle alot of the memory work over the phone.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 4, 2009)

What about talking to the local odges that are in your area? October and November are the festival months. Talk to the local lodges and see if your lodge can participate with fund raisers in all the festivals. You said money isn't the priority, but your lodge will be out there and could start having new members who could make a difference. It could also create or revamp friendships with members of surrounding lodges. The Chilispiel coming up in few weeks in Flatonia, Halletsville has their Christmas festival the Saturday after Thanksgiving, Leather days in Yoakum is in February. When it turns cooler, see if yall can set up a booth at the highschool football games and donate hot chocolate. Showing everybody in your area that the lodge is alive and well, could create a positive energy. It would take few brothers to start helping out more and usually that's when alot more start falling in place.


----------



## JTM (Oct 4, 2009)

pick a direction and go with it... lead the lodge to where you want it and see who follows.

if you want to improve practices: talk to a knowledgeable mason and get them to commit to come to practice and teach.  worst comes to worst, ask your district instructor to come and teach.  tell him the situation and tell him what to expect... then tell him this is where you are and where you need to start (3 guys want to learn the work, that's who will be there, and who we have to start with).  or go to another lodge and learn from them yourself and come back and teach the lodge.

if you want to improve population: serve 10 dollars worth of food before the practices, ask brothers to contribute.  get some 5/5/5 deal pizzas, make some chili, chicken wings, do something easy/cheap/quick.  worked for us... got people up there just bullshitting around and after a few times, we moved on from there.

i would also say that you should be going out after lodge, get a few beers, get too many beers, whatever.  of course be smart about it, respect the alcohol, etc, but it's pretty incredible what good fellowship like that will do.

avoid:

*long, redundant, useless stated meetings.  automate all the tasks like paying the bills, reviewing minutes, etc.

instead of reading the minutes, post them up before the stated meetings, have members read them if they want, and then approve them all at once.  
"if anyone has any additions or corrections" then they can suggest them just like normal, but saving 10 minutes from a stated meeting to make room for a masonic poem, some ritual, etc, is huge.  
mix it up as well, do something like call the master's lodge down to refreshment, open an EA, and hear a proficiency... that might open their eyes to the need for practice as well as making the EA feel like a million bucks
*if you do events, avoid games that the young guys will feel is boring.  i mean, i doubt anyone will say anything, but perhaps bridge isn't the best game if you want to attract the young guys.


i'll come up with some more stuff here shortly.


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 4, 2009)

My wife has an aunt and uncle in Halletsville. we got married at their ranch 10 yrs this month ago. I've always enjoyed this time of year in that area. I hated to miss the kolache fest last weekend, I was real close to the area (Sweet Home), but I chose to go dove hunting instead.

Bro. Blake, you probally already know that it can't be fixxed overnight. i hope you can continue encouraging present and future members of your lodge.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 4, 2009)

Bro. Blake, when you find a solution,and you will, please post.  Your lodge and mine would pass for twin sisters. We have recently raised some new blood that I hope will alleviate a lot of our predicament.  I am trying my best to convince the new ones to embrace  Masonry on their terms. That is, while learning the required ritual, incorporate those activities that interest them. Time will tell how this turns out.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 4, 2009)

Bro. Blake asked "As an Officer, what should my priority be?"

 My suggestions:

1. Concern yourself with the welfare of your Brethren. This is primary.
This would include education, ritualistic instruction, and being cognizant of the needs of your Brethren, especially the older ones. Let them know you care about their well-being and be ready to assist them in whatever way they might need, be it transportation to Lodge or to doctor's appointments, etc. The younger Brethren may need assistance in finding employment, day care, or just advice on handling situations in their lives. Help them as much as possible. We are supposed to be looking out for each other as best we can. Let your Brethren know that you are there for them.

2. Perform the charitable mission of the Lodge.
It is critical that the community see us in action & know what we stand for.

3. Seek to increase the membership of your Lodge.
This goes with #2. If the men of your community see what we are all about, those who want to be involved will contact us.

I would strongly caution you NOT to try to do it all by yourself. Get as many other Brethren involved as you can- get them to take ownership in the Lodge & its projects. As things begin to happen, more Brethren will want to be a part of things. Let them make suggestions as to what projects to take on & let them run with their ideas, with the Lodge's support. Y'all have made a great start with the Come & Take It event- continue it & add other activities as participation increases. Good luck!


----------



## Jay (Oct 4, 2009)

I make it a point to tell all our e.a.'s tocome to our stated, that gets 'em involved and feelinga part of the lodge and it keeps the older members on track. have good info. coming out of comm.reports


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 4, 2009)

Jay said:


> I make it a point to tell all our e.a.'s tocome to our stated, that gets 'em involved and feelinga part of the lodge



We do the same thing- it can't hurt!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful responses! A couple of months ago I purcahased a DVD called the "Scottish Key". It's a great documentary that traces the historical roots of Freemasonry. Usually if I run across a good video, I'll let a Brother borrow it but this time I asked WM Moss if we could have a viewing at the Lodge. He agreed. So in the October newsletter I posted this info:

"Discover for the first time the true genesis of Freemasonry. This documentary unveils the birth of this movement. Who created it? Why did men invent this mysterious club? This investigation plunges us into an exciting adventure. As of yet unrevealed documents, and astonishing testimonies, shed new light on a little known history. â€œThe Scottish Keyâ€, the first film on the origins of freemasonry! Masons and Non-Masons are invited to attend! Popcorn and Drinks will be available."

Apparently this sparked the interest of a few Brothers, including a longtime member who hasn't attended Lodge in almost a year! It seems that many Lodges have simply ignored their members. Could it be that we're so busy trying to impress non-Masons to join, that we neglect the internal? I don't have the solutions to our problems, just observations on what WE'RE NOT doing.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 5, 2009)

The Brethren on here have some wondeful ideas. We should all feel blessed to be able to gain advice such as this. Before this site gaining this many perspectives would have taken months instead of hours. Truly good stuff. 

Blake, my journey in Masonry has been very short. I have learned, and still struggle with, results are not always immediate. I really believe you are doing all the right things and preparing your Lodge to succeed. The only advice that I have is prepare yourself for the flood because it is coming. We are currently having ours and it took Tom, Rhit, and the others about 2 years (maybe more) to get results. I have a feeling yours will be faster with the media interest in Masonry.


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 5, 2009)

I wonder how an open house might effect your (and other) lodges.  I have thought about this quite a bit lately.  Maybe if our GL would schedule a day and announce the date across the state, we might see a turn plus you might see some of the familiar faces "just stopping by".


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2009)

You know I have read this thread 3 or 4 times now.

My response is this......

My Brother you have uttered the words, you have shown the sign.
You asked for help.  We are all on here, we can all help.

Why not setup a "workshop" and get us all to come there.  We have Past DDGM's, Current DI's, WMs, SWs, JWs, Secretaries and a number proficient in the degrees.

I would suggest a "Masons of Texas" format - toss out ideas and we all chide in.  We could then do some floor school work, followed by degree presentation mechanics and possbily put on one or more degrees if you have the candidates.

We could do one or more of each with visiting brothers.  Might be cool to do an EA on one guy, a FC on another and MM on a third all in one day - sounds like fun to me!

Gonzales isn't at the end of the earth, we could come down on a Friday afternoon, work Friday night and all day Saturday - have a dinner or something Satruday night and head home on Sunday.  Kind of like a "Live" forum or Wardens retreat.

You have the need WE are the solution (we as in the combined knowledge you are needing to preserve your lodge and cover many aspects at one time.

So anyway, I'm in!  In my best James Neal voice - who is going to Gonzales with me???


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 5, 2009)

I am no Masonic Genius but I will help if it is scheduled when I can come.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 5, 2009)

If any of the lodges that the degree team is from has practice night or floor school start dragging brother to it.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll go.


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2009)

TC Thought you might be in on that 

OK the count is 2.  

Who else will go to Gonzales - we can leave the cannon


----------



## HKTidwell (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll go if I can schedule somebody to work for me at the center.  I would love to help out on this.  I'm by no means a ritualist, or a person who knows the work down pat but I would love to help in any form that I can.


----------



## Chaplin the Elder (Oct 5, 2009)

blake said:


> Here's what my Lodge has to work with:
> 
> We have more Brothers in their 80's and 90's than 20's, 30's, 40's and 50's combined.
> 
> ...



Bro. Blake, You must, by GLoT law, implement the ALL and LIFE programs.  





blake said:


> We have a handful of younger Brothers who attend practice every other week to learn the work, but nobody shows up to teach us.



Start teaching them yourself.  Go to other lodges and learn, or get the DI to come once a month and teach the ones that show up.  I am going though the same thing with my lodge and if we have two people show up we teach them.  If the old "moss backs" don't like the way I am teaching I tell them to step up to the plate and start teaching. 



blake said:


> Up until recently, we had no "fun" activities for our Lodge members. We've been in the business of pancake breakfasts and fundraisers. Not practicing the Craft or hosting "fun" events.
> 
> We have a VERY VERY VERY limited amount of Brothers who could dedicate themselves to learn the work.



Start by teaching them.  The rest will come. 



blake said:


> I've been on more ass than a pair of levis and I've come to realize we have what we have. Pushing old timers or uninterested "new" guys is futile.
> 
> We need to practice the Craft, but I cannot expect a DI or someone who knows their stuff to come to our Lodge if 3 people show up. It's not fair to them.



Yes you can expect them to come out.  This is their job, the DI, You should be able to find an "old timer" who will be willing to come share his knowledge with the brothers.



blake said:


> SO, here's our dillema
> 
> Should we push practice, rituals, degrees, etc.
> 
> ...



In the immortal words of my son, "Have you tried Freemasonry?"

I refer you to a paper titled, "Laudable Pursuit: A 21st Century Response to Dwight Smith"  written by The Knights of the North.  It is well worth the read and address' these issues. You can find it at: 
http://www.knightsofthenorth.com/ 

Click on the link "Laudable Pursuit" and this will open up the PDF file.  

As I said, it is well worth the read and address' these very issues.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 5, 2009)

Chaplin the Elder said:


> In the immortal words of my son, "Have you tried Freemasonry?"



Nice.


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 5, 2009)

Freemasonry ideas + Freemasonry motivation = Freemasonry in action!

This formula might not solve the 47th Problem of Euclid, but it is darned sure a good start in helping to alleviate most of our problems. 

I know you all know to do this, but in recognition, before embarking on any great or important undertaking remember to first ...................

This forum is a God send to me.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 5, 2009)

You Brothers are awesome but before you pack your bags let me fire up some Brothers in the surrounding areas. I appreciate your willingness to help a fellow Brother and Lodge out.


----------



## js4253 (Oct 5, 2009)

blake said:


> You Brothers are awesome but before you pack your bags let me fire up some Brothers in the surrounding areas. I appreciate your willingness to help a fellow Brother and Lodge out.



I'm willing to come.  Maybe you could get all the Lodges in your district interested in a group esoteric class.  Then even if you only have one or two from each Lodge, you would still have a good group.
One other thing.  If you only have two or three people show up, go ahead and practice questions and answers in round table format.  Even two people can practice.  Good luck.  If I can help, please feel free to call.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 6, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> I am no Masonic Genius but I will help if it is scheduled when I can come.



Shelton!


----------



## JBD (Oct 6, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Shelton!



ROFL - that was too cool Bill


----------



## JBD (Oct 6, 2009)

blake said:


> You Brothers are awesome but before you pack your bags let me fire up some Brothers in the surrounding areas. I appreciate your willingness to help a fellow Brother and Lodge out.



Don't go all squishy on us, we were going to demand Masters wages - you know Biscuits, Sausage Gravy, strong coffee and fellowship - the real secret stuff :biggrin1:

I am looking forward to it, you have no options now, you have at least 3 of us ready to roll to the rescue :biggrin1:


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 6, 2009)

Chaplin the Elder said:


> Bro. Blake, You must, by GLoT law, implement the ALL and LIFE programs.



ROFLMAO now that right there is funny!  See if the poll I did earlier is still around, less than 10% of all lodges do either from our poll.  Same with the Candidate Information Program.  One would think that a program that is mandatory would be kept up to date also. ALL is WAY outdated!


----------



## owls84 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> ROFLMAO now that right there is funny!  See if the poll I did earlier is still around, less than 10% of all lodges do either from our poll.  Same with the Candidate Information Program.  One would think that a program that is mandatory would be kept up to date also. ALL is WAY outdated!



Insert Shelton Here.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2009)

JBD said:


> Don't go all squishy on us, we were going to demand Masters wages - you know Biscuits, Sausage Gravy, strong coffee and fellowship - the real secret stuff :biggrin1:



NOW we're talkin'! :biggrin1:


----------



## JBD (Oct 7, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> NOW we're talkin'! :biggrin1:



Apparently there are no Masters wages available - he went radio silent on us


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 26, 2014)

Blake Bowden said:


> Here's what my Lodge has to work with:
> 
> We have more Brothers in their 80's and 90's than 20's, 30's, 40's and 50's combined.
> 
> ...


 Bro. Bowden can you tell me what A.L.L. and L.I.F.E program is all about???


----------



## crono782 (Nov 26, 2014)

ALL = Additional Lodge Light
LIFE = Lodge Instruction For Effectiveness

The ALL program is given to newly raised MMs. It is a handbook and activity book. It goes over a various topics from etiquette, looking up laws in the law book, looking up constituent lodges and jurisdictions, what may be talked about, programs, etc. it helps round out the new Master's knowledge.

The LIFE programs are given to those wishing to sit as JW, SW, or WM. There are 3 programs respectively.These programs prepare the senior officer for his new station including duties, planning, and preparedness. This is the stuff you'd normally see at a Warden's retreat.


----------



## Zack (Nov 26, 2014)

As a past DI, I would say if 3 or so Brothers are genuinely interested in the learning the ritual I would gladly show up.  It possibly could breed a little more interest from others.  With a little time and effort you might be able to put on an EA degree and possibly breathe a new life into the lodge.  One of the main jobs of a lodge is to make Masons so what better place to start?


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 1, 2014)

crono782 said:


> ALL = Additional Lodge Light
> LIFE = Lodge Instruction For Effectiveness
> 
> The ALL program is given to newly raised MMs. It is a handbook and activity book. It goes over a various topics from etiquette, looking up laws in the law book, looking up constituent lodges and jurisdictions, what may be talked about, programs, etc. it helps round out the new Master's knowledge.
> ...


 I searched through all of the post and could not find the ppt for both of these programs if possible could you please send me a copy of both if you have them to staton.wayne@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 1, 2014)

Recently my lodge has had some Grand Lecturers and Past Masters from several lodge have agreed to help our lodge out with degree work. They have also agreed to share some of their past up's and down's which I believe will help those on their way to the East. Being that I am a newly raised Mason and newly appointed Senior Deacon I would like to help in the growth and change of our lodge as well.


----------



## BroBook (Dec 1, 2014)

Learn your work and do it well!!!


----------

